# MRI Brain and Pituitary



## shruthi (Feb 25, 2015)

What will be the CPT code for MRI Brain with and without contrast including Internal auditory canal.
There is separate documentation for Brain and IAC study in the body of the report.

Regards,
Shruthi


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Feb 26, 2015)

Still you have to code only 70553


----------



## Prakash Ignatious (Feb 26, 2015)

yes. it may be attention report. So you should code as 70553.


----------



## shruthi (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Balamurugan and Prakash.

But my concern here is do we need to bill 70553 twice with 59 modifier, since we have separate documentation for Brain and IAC in the same radiology report.

Regards,
Shruthi.


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Mar 3, 2015)

No You have to give 70553 once


----------

